# تحويل السولار الي كيروسن عديم اللون والرائحة



## همسه 3 (26 مارس 2012)

_*اصدقائي القائمين علي هذاالمنتدي الرائع في بداية كلامي اشكركم علي تعاونكم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ارجومنكم توضيح كيف يمكن فصل الزيت البترولي عن السولار بدون عمليه تقطير حراري ارجو الرد منكم واشكركم مرة ثانيه*_


----------



## همسه 3 (28 مارس 2012)

*يا مهندس المحبة ممكن تساعدني ان اجد احد الكيميائين القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الرائع في ان اجد طريقة لفصل الزيت البترولي عن مادة السولار بطريقة كيميائيه وليست بالتقطير الحراري ولك جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## حمداني محمود محمد (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم قمت بالتجربه علي هذا الموضوع ووصلت الي الاتي يضاف لكل 1000 لتر سولار 100ك حمض كبريتيك مركز 89 % ويقلب لمدة 2ساعه بخلاط بس عة 1200 لفه ثميترك لمدة 4ساعات للترسيب ثم يفصل الحمض عن المحلول .... (1) يضاف للمحلول 50 ك من بودره اسمها التجارى ss ويقلب لمدة 2ساعه ويترك لمدة 6 ساعات للترسيب ثم يفصل الناتج عن البودره (2) وبذلك يكون تم التحويل


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاخ الفاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بالنسبه لمادة اس اس هي مادة محلية الصنع تمتص الزيوت بعد ان يتم تكسيرها بحمض الكبريتيك المركز وهي شبيه بالبودره المستورده ولكنها ذات تاثير في السولار عكس المستورد يؤثر فقط في الكيروسين و لا يؤثر في السولار . هذا وبالنسبه لطلب سيادتكم باماكن البيع فسياسة المنتدي عدم ذكر تليفونات او عناوين ولم يسمح لي بعمل رساله لاني عضو جديد . و شكرا ......


----------



## mohamed sigma (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مضكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اخوتي الاحباء زيت الغاز لا يتحول الى كيروسين الا بالتقطير الحراري وليس النزع بالحامض


----------



## agabeain (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا أخواني الاعزاء


----------



## خالد فرحان (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ان هذه المواد مدعومة من الحكومة لانها تدخل في حياة المواطن اليومية واستعمالها في صناعة المذيبات قد يؤدي الى رفع سعرها مما ينعكس سلبا على حياة المواطنين وشكرا​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خالد فرحان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم ان هذه المواد مدعومة من الحكومة لانها تدخل في حياة المواطن اليومية واستعمالها في صناعة المذيبات قد يؤدي الى رفع سعرها مما ينعكس سلبا على حياة المواطنين وشكرا​


الاخ العزيز الاستاذ/ خالد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته معك حق فيما ذكرته و لكن الا تري معي ان استخدام هذه المواد يدخل في عنصر التكلفه بقيمتها و استخدام البدائل الاعلي سعرا سترفع التكلفه و بالتالي السعر علي المواطن . و قد كان يستخدم الكيروسين و منع انتاجه اساسا


----------



## mido_lordship (6 ديسمبر 2013)

خالد فرحان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم ان هذه المواد مدعومة من الحكومة لانها تدخل في حياة المواطن اليومية واستعمالها في صناعة المذيبات قد يؤدي الى رفع سعرها مما ينعكس سلبا على حياة المواطنين وشكرا​


ماتقلقوش هايتشال قريب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

بشر يا سيدنا ولا تنفر


----------



## mido_lordship (10 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> بشر يا سيدنا ولا تنفر


مش انا يا هندسة والله ده كلام الفكيك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

نصيحه من مهندس مجرب - هناك الكثير من الافكار التى تفوق قدرات الهواه والصناعات الصغيره - ابعد عنها حتى لاتصاب باحباط - وشراء هذة المنتجات من الشركات العملاقه اجدى وكلها وطنيه والحمد لله- واقصر تفكيرك فيما هو متاح وتكون قادر عليه كامكانات فنيه وماليه ( دراسة الجدوى) من ضمن هذه المواضيع الموضوع اعلاه فالتجارب والنتائج فى غاية التواضع .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2014)

الباشمهندس / محمود .... السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته معك حق فالشراء من الشركه يضمن جوده عاليه و لكن سعر الشركه يخرج من المنافسه السعريه للسوق و خاصه في المنتجات الشعبيه و لعلم سيادتكمفهناك نفط عادي بالاسواق عباره عن سولار كما هو و التجارب وصلت لنتائج في نزع اللون و الرائحه الي 95% و هذه تعتبر نتائج منافسه و يجب تشجيع الصناعات الصغيره و اري انه لو رفعت القيود و المعوقات البيروقراطيه عن الصناعات الصغيره لاستطعنامنافسة الصين


----------



## rasheedksa (31 ديسمبر 2014)

** لو رفعت القيود و المعوقات البيروقراطيه عن الصناعات الصغيره لاستطعنا منافسة الصين ** كلام من ذهب !!

اخ احمد عثمان 
انا متقاعد وحاب اعمل خط انتاج تنر بطاقة بين 5 الى 7 طن يوميا لدي ترخيص وعملت تجارب لمدة عام في مدينة الدمام بالسعودية منتج مواصفات كانت ممتازة . والان افكر في عمل خط تجاري ..
ارغب في مستشار كشخصك الكريم سيما في اختيار وتركيب خط الانتاج يمكنك التواصل معي على الخاص او ايميل iag.ksa جيميل 
دوت كوم مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

rasheedksa قال:


> ** لو رفعت القيود و المعوقات البيروقراطيه عن الصناعات الصغيره لاستطعنا منافسة الصين ** كلام من ذهب !!
> 
> اخ احمد عثمان
> انا متقاعد وحاب اعمل خط انتاج تنر بطاقة بين 5 الى 7 طن يوميا لدي ترخيص وعملت تجارب لمدة عام في مدينة الدمام بالسعودية منتج مواصفات كانت ممتازة . والان افكر في عمل خط تجاري ..
> ...


اشكر سيادتك علي الاطراء و ذوق سيادتك و سعيد لاهتمام سيادتك بالعمل بعد التقاعد و انا تحت امر سيادتك
ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص
مع خالص امنياتي لسيادتك بالتوفيق


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------

